# Cookie's thread- 7/4 A FILLY! PICS on pg 16 now



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2012)

I am not sure what happened to the other thread that was started, I could not find it. With the owners permission, I am posting pics here of her maiden mare that was pasture bred. Her bag was actually getting loose and saggy in late April but she is finally making some progress and it is starting to fill some.

She is on marestare at http://www.marestare...php?alias=flinn

Here is her udder, taken today.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2012)

She's certainly looking very close!! Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 6, 2012)

She is now getting there finally. She was out with the stallion all year and the owner at the time had no idea when she was bred. She thought she was due in April...... obviously not, and will now be born in the heat of the summer here.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotter than... well......you know. We have already had 112 but that was a big spike, however normal temps for right now is 101 - 105ish. These are our balmy spring time temps, lol


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh this is normal for here.... the summer heat is yet to come!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG, I could see her belly jumping even on the camera!! It wants OUT


----------



## Bonny (Jun 7, 2012)

Has she progressed any more? Got new pics?


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 7, 2012)

Her bag is a bit fuller. Tonight when she was put to bed, she has been doing a lot of yawning and also rubbing her butt a lot. Also holding her tail out behind her some. Her milk is yellow and sticky.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh no, camera troubles..... they are aware.


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2012)

camera up and running, although she is sure good at standing still lol, do they milk test at all?


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2012)

hehe oh no camera angle just changed, oh and again, but worse LOL woops, at least someone is out there, come down some more LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Have an updated pic of Cookies udder taken this evening- the lighting is not great but you can see there is progress- - taken from the back. By the way, not only is this Cookie's first foal, but it's Cookie's human family's first Mini foal also. They are experiencing the 'joys' of foaling- no sleep, up off and on, the worrying- the true mare stare, waiting for something to happen!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

12.30am and all quiet - standing snoozing.


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 14, 2012)

Bring those teets downwards and will be rockin and rollin..



Love the name, have never had a cookie here, may have to use it..


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 15, 2012)

Yep we are just waiting on that now...... if I remember, her name is Oreo Moon Cookie lol. She is a granddaughter of NFC Dandy Moon Man.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 16, 2012)

Bag is a little fuller yet, but still doesn't appear QUITE ready....


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 18, 2012)

Still fat and waddling this morning..... sigh.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2012)

So stll we wait LOL!! Come on Cookie, be a good girl and share your secret with us - tonight, please!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 19, 2012)

Her udder is filled more but her nipples still arent and are still pointing in- she is making daily progress though and looks pretty close. Being a maiden, who knows!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 20, 2012)

Her poor owner is just about worn out, LOL I dont think she realized what she was getting into! (the waiting) Yes, we are dying to see what she has...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe tonight????????????????????


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG, here is a pic of her bag today!!! I think we have progressed to the 'any time' stage!!! Please keep watch folks!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL, omg, she runs in her sleep....


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2012)

She is resting sternal at 11.15pm


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

Surely she cant go much longer?? !!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 22, 2012)

Hahaha, we hope not. Her mama is bringing home the ultra sound machine again this weekend and will check her out again. Now she is REALLY anxious for this baby to get here!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL, just got ultra sound results.... baby is in the 'dive' position!!!! Tonight??!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2012)

Mama just cleaned up a mushy cow pie from the stall...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed - good luck!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope it all goes well


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2012)

OMG, still nothing.... geez


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

Best wishes for Cookie


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

*Come on Cookie - Katie foaled so it's your turn now! *


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully tonight!!! She is soooooo close! Camera will come back on this evening when she is back in her stall for the night.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

1am approx and all looks quiet.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

she is down sternal again so maybe she still has a day or 2 to go yet


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh man, we are all still waiting. Her mama Michelle says she has turned cranky today. She was going to do another ultrasound but Cookie was having NONE of it, so hoping since she is being cranky, this is it. She is so ready...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

11.10 pm she is out flat and snoring


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

Come on cookie!!! Time to have that baby!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 25, 2012)

Ugh.... I can't believe we are all still waiting... she is SO ready and just not giving it up.


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

cookie is standing quitetly at 8:45pm come one girl really! foal already!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, so her bag is so full it is rubbing the insides of her back legs and she can barely walk- also, she just laid down for her evening snooze and could not stay there. She had to jump up, HAHAHA, she has got to go tonight- tomorrow at the latest. I find mine can't lay down the night of or at most the night before they foal.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2012)

No kidding! This is just crazy! Give it up Cookie!

Her two legged mommy is just pooped out, and working plus sitting up to watch naughty Cookie doing nothing. They are such nice folks and so excited about this foal...... she has decided that perhaps she will foal by Xmas.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL!! The way things are going, she might just be right!!

I would like to say 'fingers crossed for tonight', but I dont want to put a jinx on any possibilities, so I'll keep quiet!


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

haha, funny Diane, lol well just tuned in and I see gates... I hope Cookie isn't being naughty and foaling somewhere off camera...


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2012)

No they are home... she is out during the day but will be in soon! So stay tuned! Ha, I just sent her a text and told her I was not saying a word either- I figured she would have it three nights ago. Cookie just keeps making a liar out of me.

Maybe if we all pretend we are looking the other way....


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

Cookie was just doing some butt rubbing and then a little pacing hmmmm lol come on Cookie!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes she was fussy for a bit it seemed but now is back to holding up that barn wall with her butt. They will never have to worry about it falling in, haha


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

She is really yawning, smacking her lips and doing all kinds of stuff with her mouth tonight.

With permission of the owner again, here is the 'baby daddy' - all 30.25" of him. He was a World Top Ten yearling stallion and also AMHA Honor Roll. He is just pasture condition here.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

Godness he is stunning!!! look at that movment! wow, come on Coookie! I wanna see your baby!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

I know why she is leaning on the wall so hard- she is holding it in!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

Cookie down sternal but I don't see any signs of foaling



come on Cookie!!

and up she gets.



lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

and back down sternal... and now out flat...


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

back up and she sure doesn't want to move very much... tail swishing happening. ears pinned back and yawning! hmmm... now holding up the wall again. I'm not going to say anything just in case... but come one Cookie!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

signing off from foal watch for the evening, safe foaling for any of the expectant mummas to be.

Cookie sure is restless. Cookie I'm expecting to see a baby by your side tomorrow morning when I come on.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2012)

2.20am she is down sternal but doesn't look comfy


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks you all for helping watch... so she did finally lay down at some point last night. She hadn't by the time I had to sign off. Yes, she was more restless and just annoyed at things last night it seemed, but alas, she is still fat this morning. Perhaps tonight is the night but don't say anything to her, so she wont know we are watching, LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes she went down and even laid flat out for a while but she wasn't happy. She is another day closer


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

No kidding Diane........... lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

ok I'm back on foal watch



I'm sure Cookie will be in soon, I see the birdies at the moment, come on Cookie! please foal tonight!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

haha Cookie was just trying to rub her BIG tummy on the feed bucket but it kept moving lol she just taught herself how to side step in the process




she sure is restless about something, shaking her head, swishing her tail pawing... ahhhh here comes mummy lol thats why she sure is a snuggle bug! naw loving from mummy what a cute cute girl!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

11.20pm and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2012)

Approx 3am and she's playing statues in the corner over her feed bowl, but lots of tail swishing! She has made a lot of mess in her stable so maybe she has been pretty restless before I logged in? But the 'dark' marks cant all be droppings - has she been moving her bedding around a lot in the night and it is the floor bneath that is showing through?

Really hope we shall see a foal by the end of the night!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 28, 2012)

Ugh, I give up, I swear!!! A lot of the dark marks are the mats underneath the straw. Dont know WHY she has not decided to drop this baby out yet... everything says she is ready.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 28, 2012)

Her mama said Cookies stall is a mess this morning- poo everywhere of all different consistancies...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2012)

Perhaps she's going to be a daytime foaler???


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha, it is SO hot here, I am surprized the birds are even moving. I hope she doesnt foal during the day- she does have a cooler blowing cool air into her stall but it's 113 here today. Not only that I will miss it cause I am at work and cant pull up MS!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2012)

Cookie was just down sternal, but is now back up and grazing her feed, hey she hasn't eaten all her food tonight... hmmmm


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

all is quiet at 11.39pm


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2012)

3am and the statue is still there - but made a bit of a mess of her stable again, so I presume it does move sometimes! LOL!!

Is she possibly in cahoots with Carmel and Buffy??


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL, there were times that I thought the camera was stuck because she was just frozen........... not much poop at all this morning. She has shown every possible sign of NOW..... just wont do it. I told her mama I didnt want to have to come over there and give Cookie my Skippy Premium speech.....


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep Cookie, Carmel is having a party and you are invited.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 29, 2012)

I tell her to put her party clothes on!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe she will get the party message tonight??????????


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 29, 2012)

We are hoping so... every day we say, oh boy this is it- and then nothing.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 1, 2012)

She was finally able to check her milk last night- it was still sticky yellow. Ugh..... I think this is the longest wait ever.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2012)

OMG I cant believe that this mare is STILL holding onto that baby. Fingers crossed tonight is the night though and she lets that baby out.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 2, 2012)

Milk was a little more on the 'cloudy' side last night. her poor little rear is sore and getting raw from SITTING on the wall and rubbing her butt. Storm coming in on Wednesday- or at least a drop in temp and all- dont think we will get any rain, but perhaps that will encourage her to do something!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2012)

Wednesday it is then! If she doesn't foal before.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 2, 2012)

Last week we were laughing about a July 4th foal, now its not so funny


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

11.20pm and she is eating


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Well Buffy has at long last decided that we have all waited long enough to see her new baby - sooooooooooo it is now up to you Cookie! It is YOUR TURN NOW!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok yesterday her milk was no longer sticky but it was clear??!! What is up with that? It went from cloudy to clear? Came out in a nice stream. We are going nuts here....


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, we have 'skim milk' this morning!!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2012)

OMG this mare is TORTURE. But maybe she has decided tonight is the night (fingers crossed LOL)


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL!! I say that every night Karina (I'm sure everyone else does too), but so far our pleas have fallen on DEAF EARS!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 3, 2012)

She is very uncomfortable today- rolled and has been breathing pretty heavily.


----------



## Wings (Jul 3, 2012)

Cookie is certainly a candidate for a big squeezy hug.... that or use of a plunger!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree wings- get the plunger!! Ha, yep, wondering if she will wait til after midnight or.... wait for... ???!!! An engraved invitation?

She will be shut in for the night soon to munch her dinner, so we will see what happens.... I can tell it's gonna be a long night and glad I have tomorrow off. I told her mama that if she doesnt have this foal tonight- guess what's on the Bar B for holiday meal tomorrow?!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2012)

Well she's still playing statues at the moment - but guess she's waiting until after midnight for a 4th July baby!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG, baby is out- that was tough


----------



## chandab (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a FILLY!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

It was dystocia with a front leg back- ha, nice foaling for the mare AND owners first time! They all handled it like champs!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS She looks adorable


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

It was SCARY and I knew something was wrong when she started rolling up on her back and nothing was happening. I am about an hour and a half from them so could not even help! They had the stallion owner on the phone who walked them through what to do (they have been breeding since about 1980) so have been thru just about every kind of foaling. Ha, once the baby was out I started crying I was so relieved. I dont even get that emotional over mine- you just do what you gotta do at the time. I was so scared they would lose this baby that they have been SO excited about.

Now the mares nipples are so little they are having to try to get some milk out for the foal, and hopefully the nipples will shape so the foal can latch on.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

By the way, they have not figured out her whole name yet, but they call her Dixie.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh HOORAY!! Many congratulations!! Sorry it wasn't an easy birth for a first time experience, but well done everyone.



:ThumbUp

Just seen them in there trying to get the new little girl to drink - is there a problem? Wondering why help is needed - is Cookie not feeling very settled? Sorry only just logged in so not been watching, and hoping that there wasn't a problem.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Being a maiden mare, Cookie's nipples are just about non existant as her bag is huge- and not enough nipple for the baby to even latch onto- so they got a little milk from the mare and gave the baby since it's been a while. Had to give Cookie some pain meds too- she wont stay up she is hurting too much. Once they get her nipples to have some kind of shape (I only had to milk out a maiden mare a couple of times) so the baby can latch on, they will be ok.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you Laurie for the explanation. I was a little concerned, but I can well understand that Cookie must be feeling pretty sore, plus I have had some 'tiny nippled' maidens myself. Do hope all settles down for them very soon.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Now the baby just wont nurse- they have having to milk the mare to feed the foal. Have already called their vet who said just to keep feeding the filly every half an hour.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2012)

I had the same problem with my first colt this year, he had a great appetite but couldn't seem to latch on, i had to milk mum every 30 mins and bottle feed him. It was VERY tiring but worth it, he finally latched on 4 days later.

I am sending prayers she learns soon.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2012)

It is also important that in between feeds they leave her to bond with mum or they will end up with a foal that doesn't know she is a horse. In the day I fed him under mum so he got the message that milk comes from "under there" I didn't insist as much during the night cos it was just sooooo tiring but in the day I did.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips and I will pass all this on! Yes, they are feeding every 30 minutes. Diane the nipples will elongate once they are 'used' a bit. I had the same problem with Vixen when Karma was born, but in just a few hours all was good!

She is in with her mama, who is doing great and is so patient.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2012)

At 10.40pm the cam is down, I hope all is well


----------



## Wings (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats!

I hope things improve soon, my problem filly need a few human assited feedings but we also spent a lot of time guiding her to her mother's udder and encouraging her to work it out. Thankfully she got it after a few times and I could sleep that night!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 5, 2012)

Cookie and baby Dixie went to an equine hospital close by them. The mares nipples are just too small for her to latch on to. They thought it best to have her where there is someone to do this round the clock and monitor the baby and also make sure she will get enough colostrum, etc.... They will try to get things squared away where she can nurse on mama, but at this point, the foal cannot nurse on her at all.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know



I am with Diane and sending lots of



for Cookie, Dixie and their wonderful owners.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2012)

*Well done to them for making a fast and sensible decision. I'm sure the clever people at the centre will do all they can for little Dixie and her new Momma. Please send them our very best wishes and tell them they are all in our prayers. *


----------



## MeganH (Jul 5, 2012)

Lots of prayers for Cookie and baby Dixie


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 5, 2012)

YEAH!!! Just got a text from mama that little Dixie is nursing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!! Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2012)

BRILLIANT!! I'm so pleased for them - wont be long now until Cookie and Dixie are back home safe and sound. What a relief for all concerned.



:ThumbUp


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 5, 2012)

I am sure they will pick her up tonight and I will have them send a pic so I can post- yeah!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2012)

Fantastic news



I am so pleased to hear that she has found the milk bar.


----------



## Wings (Jul 5, 2012)

What a relief!

Looking forward to a pic


----------



## palsminihorses (Jul 5, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> YEAH!!! Just got a text from mama that little Dixie is nursing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!! Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts!


Wonderful news, Laurie! So happy for them! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2012)

12.20am and the girls are looking great



Dixie just had a quick snack and then she shot off to play with mum's dinner bowl





Cookie is rubbing her booty.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2012)

LOL!! Nothing changes - Cookie is still playing statues and obviously has Dixie doing the same thing but hidden behind her!! But it's brilliant t have them both home again.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 6, 2012)

I will post a couple of pics this evening- the family is thrilled that they are home and they are SO in love with Dixie.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, so after her rough start and a trip to horsie ICU for her first day and night, here is Cookie and baby Dixie right after they arrived home from the hospital. Heard from their mama this morning and they are SO, SO, SO in love with the baby. She is just a day old here.











SUCCESS!!! She was finally able to make use of the milk bar!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 7, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh how wonderful


----------



## Wings (Jul 7, 2012)

Adorable



what a tough little girl!


----------



## little lady (Jul 7, 2012)

Good news! Glad to hear she is making forward progress. Cute lil girl.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2012)

Aww bless!! She's such a pretty little girl! Well done to everyone concerned in saving little Dixie's life.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, no looking back for her.... once she was able to latch on to mama, that was it. She is doing great now.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 12, 2012)

She is simply gorgeous and so delighted all is well


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2012)

Laurie, I have just read on the main forum that you lost a mare yesterday - I'm so very sorry.

((((HUGS))))


----------

